# Generic Application Form



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Can anyone help me with a few questions on this form.question 4 ???


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

What's the question?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is that document IMM 0008 (02-2012)? There are a lot of questions nr. 4 on that form! What section? I assume you don't have a problem filling in your immigration office, your sex, telephone number, issue date of passport and ID. And ditto for your dependent(s).

You want to know what your "Intended occupation" has to be?


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

question is on first page . Immigration Office requested for processing this application


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

yes form imm0008


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> What's the question?


immigration office requested for processing this application.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Provincial Nominee? Depends on the province.
This is the manual that will give you all the information you probably need (including the addresses):
www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/guides/EP7.pdf


----------

